# Agility "expert" spoof



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was really funny!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love it..."**** it I should've bought Susan Garrett's DVD!" haha.


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh break! Those were great.
Christina


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jef Blake's serious side!
http://www.youtube.com/user/JefB09#play/all/uploads-all/0/qPsE6bMSZwg


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

"****-it" ...LOLOLOL


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha... that was funny! I watched some of the other serious videos too.

I miss agility so much!


----------

